# Ice House for Sale



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Price Reduced to Sell*

I've got 1 Ice Cruiser 200. This is new in the box and can't be found cheaper. I'm located in Bismarck but will be in Fargo and Minot often this month. 
If Interested: [email protected]

*Frabill Ice Cruiser 200 - $249*

2-man ice house
Sets up to: 
96"L x 63"W x 67"H 
Folds down: 
63" L x 45"W x 18"H










More Info At: 
http://www.frabill.com/port_iceshelters.html


----------

